# Bunker Hill Pickle Bottles



## annie44 (Dec 8, 2006)

I've always liked the Skilton Foote, Bunker Hill Pickle bottles.  Does anyone know how many colors/shapes/sizes they come in?  I saw a square one on ebay a few months back, in a great color ( I think it was sort of peach), but then could have kicked myself because I forgot to bid.


----------



## woody (Dec 8, 2006)

I dug a broken aqua quart size Skilton Foote mason jar a couple of years ago.
 Those are more rare than the pickles, I believe.


----------



## cookie (Dec 9, 2006)

Hi-They come in a variety of colors and sizes....A MASON JAR?      John


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is a Bunker Hill Peppersauce shaped like a lighthouse we found here in town a couple years back.... Taz     https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/upfiles/1020/Tr51188.jpg


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Dec 9, 2006)

I have dug those lighthouse shaped Bunker Hills out here in CA, too. They always come in such super light colors, too.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Dec 9, 2006)

Hmmm. I just saw your pic, Taz, and that's the first aqua BH that I've seen. The ones we dug were very light amber. At the time they brought $$$.


----------



## epgorge (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh yeah, big bucks!! I am looking for a figural. TAz you want to sell that?
 Jeol

 Cookie, they do come in an array of colors and too many yellow versions to differentiate to the common collector. 

 I am looking for an amber one such as you have. I know better than to ask you if it is for sale, so please keep your eye out for one for me. 

 My collection grows.

 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Feb 26, 2007)

there is one size larger than my biggest out there as well.


----------



## epgorge (Feb 26, 2007)

Taz, 

 They came in two sizes and I believe the aqua is very rare. That is the smaller version?
 Joel


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Feb 27, 2007)

Joel yes that is the small size! It resides with my Ex( forum member) onabininger.... Taz


----------



## epgorge (Feb 27, 2007)

Ah yes, an ex with a love for bottles. My wife use to threaten to throw me and the bottles out in the snowbank. Now she says I will go and she will keep the bottles.

 So I should be talking to the ex. Do you get half the profit?

 Joel


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Feb 27, 2007)

Nata not she dug it.....


----------



## Flaschenjager (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey folks -

 Here's my BUNKER. Wish I had more. I'll have to work on that. I was taking some pics in the sun today and this one really shines. 

 This pickle is 'special' to me. First, 'cause I dug it. Second, 'cause I had to sneak in after work (I was employed w/ the GC on this site, so really I had permission). Third, 'cause I dug it when most said all the bottles were already dug. It was the last bottle I dug form this site and I had dug many from this place over several months. It also was one of the first bottles I tumbled after buying my machine. Before the spin, light had no chance to pass through it. []


----------



## epgorge (Feb 28, 2007)

Flasch, 
 Do you have a picture of it before you tumbled it I could see?
 Ep


----------



## Flaschenjager (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey *Joel* - 
 I really need to get a better pic of this one. I was just playing w/ the camera today and wanted to add to a couple of threads. This bottle was very sick before I turned it. I know I took a pic, but I'll have to hunt through the 'archives' for that one and that could take a while. I'll post it if I can locate it. 

 PS - I've had two hard drives fry in a year, so data and photos are scattered and on two PCs.


----------



## epgorge (Feb 28, 2007)

Flasch, 
 Would you call that an Amber Olive. It appears to have after hints of green in it, but is predominately amber? It has made decide to invest in a tumbler.
 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Mar 8, 2007)

I picked up my sixth bunker hill today. It is a smaller version, aqua. Embossment light. It came in a bunch of bottles (meds etc.) I picked up for a song. 
 I will post the others with hopes of someone knowing something about them.


----------



## epgorge (Mar 8, 2007)

Picked this green pickle jar up for 99 cents. I don't usually buy non-embossed bottles but I like pickle jars for some reason and theis geen was brilliant. Good shape too.


----------



## epgorge (Mar 8, 2007)

I like this hartstone...
 Does anyone knw what was in it?


----------



## epgorge (Mar 8, 2007)

here is the whole bunch I picked up.


----------



## epgorge (Mar 8, 2007)

A Franklin springs bottle


----------



## epgorge (Mar 8, 2007)

puritan


----------



## epgorge (Mar 8, 2007)

Jamiaca ginger


----------



## epgorge (Mar 8, 2007)

script embossed grocery bottle


----------



## epgorge (Mar 8, 2007)

.


----------



## epgorge (Mar 8, 2007)

Amythest 1/2 pt strapside... WPG Co on the bottom.

 Has anyone heard of this bottle company. It is not listed inthe glassworks site.


----------



## epgorge (Mar 8, 2007)

WPG co closeup botom


----------



## epgorge (Mar 8, 2007)

lynn Boston bottle


----------



## epgorge (Mar 8, 2007)

That was the bottom it said paris on it.


----------



## capsoda (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice bunch of bottles EP. I gotta get loose from some of my other goings on and get to hunting and tumbling.


----------



## madpaddla (Mar 8, 2007)

The Grocery bottle is awesome huh.  I dug one a bit ago...looks awesome, the script is great.  I post alot of bottles here but have little infor for people  In this case, you have a great bottle but not worth much.  Put it on ebay and it didnt sell.  No chips or dings and I had a $10 start but none the less I really like it.  Hope this helps.
 Ben


----------



## frank (Mar 8, 2007)

That a nice collection of bottles there epgorge! I like the flask and the other bottles and the ones in the window the look sweet  too!!!![]


----------



## tiqhuntr (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice Puritan Bottle EP.   I dug one from the old dump at the Loogootee Glass Works Plant in the late 60's and still have it. It was probably made my ancestors, great uncles and grandfather and great grandfather all worked there at one time or another. I was lucky enough to talk to the last gether boy, a Mr William Spaulding, before he passed away in the early 70's. I wonder if your bottle could have been made there also.   Earl


----------



## epgorge (Mar 8, 2007)

> I wonder if your bottle could have been made there also. Earl


 
 Is there any indications on the bottle? I will check it better when I get home tonight. I am at work right now.

 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Mar 9, 2007)

> last gether boy


 OK I will bite..... What is a gether boy, Tighunter?

 Ep


----------

